# Tioman Island Resort - Pahang



## ValHam (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone been to this resort?  I am planning a trip to Asia - Thinking of going to Bangkok and Chiang Mai - Perhaps I should go to Phuket or Pahang - and help would be appreciated - If I end up on Tioman Island I guess I could combine with trip to Singapore - Planning this trip in March Thanks kindly


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,
We went to Tioman Island in 1996. We had been staying in KL then took the short flight to the island. We left via the ferry to Mersing and then took the local bus to Singapore before flying home to the UK.

After 15 years I am not sure if all will be as it was than but we had a great time.
Very peaceful, walks in the forest, swims in the warm sea, boats trips around the island.

If I can help with more please ask and I will see what I can do.


----------

